# Taliban ambush Canadian troops on patrol in southern Afghanistan



## GAP (21 Jul 2006)

Taliban ambush Canadian troops on patrol in southern Afghanistan
Friday, July 21, 2006    Ottawa Citizen   
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=1d99b42b-dc19-4b3a-9e42-a11f7b60202a&k=66872

Ethan Baron, CanWest News Service
Published: Friday, July 21, 2006 
DARVISHAN, Afghanistan -- Taliban fighters ambushed a Canadian patrol here with rockets and small arms fire Thursday as the soldiers attempted to extend coalition control over the town.

Military brass had ordered the troops, scheduled to return to the Kandahar Airfield Base earlier this week, to stay in the field and secure two government district centres.

One, in Nawa, was secured Tuesday without a fight. The troops' return to base has now been delayed until Saturday as they wait for British forces to take over the operation in Darvishan.

Following the noon-time ambush on Two Platoon, Canadian armoured vehicles and ground troops were sent in from a nearby patrol base.

They immediately came under fire from two Taliban positions. Soldiers crossed a footbridge over a canal, took cover behind a metre-high mud wall, then fired machine guns and assault rifles and launched grenades in the directions of incoming fire.

Five light-armoured vehicles (LAVs) had pulled up onto a road parallel to the mud wall and blasted rapid-fire explosive cannon rounds and vehicle-mounted machine guns at Taliban positions.
More on link


----------



## Trinity (21 Jul 2006)

Sounds like they all made...

Some bad people are no longer breathing...

Another good day.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jul 2006)

As Trinity said, some people are no longer breathing.  I suspect that our guys are breathing a bit easier now that the fight is over.  Well done lads, keep giving them H-E-Double Hockey Sticks!


----------



## ExSarge (21 Jul 2006)

Any day the bad guy bleeds and our guys don't is a good day!

Well done lads!


----------



## MikeM (21 Jul 2006)

Give 'em hell boys!


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Jul 2006)

Take it to 'em!


----------



## karl28 (21 Jul 2006)

Great job guys keep up the great work


----------

